# Odd noises in third gear



## m96003 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a '93 HB 4x4 w/ KA24E with 117000 miles and about 6 months ago the timing chain got too loose and wore a hole through the water jacket. I had it repaired by a reputable shop locally and everything seemed fine until about 2 months ago it started making a odd noise that is hard to describe. Whenever I rev the engine high as I get on the highway or when I am slowing down and have downshifted into a lower gear it makes a clicking or ticking noise. But as soon as the RPM's drop enough (DON'T HAVE TACH) the noise dissapears, it also dissapears once I get to a cruising speed and I am in 5th gear.

If anyone can shed some light on this mystery noise.


----------

